# Starting snowboarding what goggles to get?



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't know why you would need new goggles due to switching from skiing to snowboarding, but I agree with whatever logic you're using. Oh! I know why! You're a gear whore just like me.

Go with EG2's or be laughed at and hated by everyone on the mountain.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Another vote for the EG2 - but check that they work with your helmet (if you are using one).
And stay away from polarized.


----------



## ToteTwoTechs (Sep 29, 2013)

tdn said:


> I don't know why you would need new goggles due to switching from skiing to snowboarding, but I agree with whatever logic you're using. Oh! I know why! You're a gear whore just like me.
> 
> Go with EG2's or be laughed at and hated by everyone on the mountain.


lol my old ones are pretty old and shitty they fog up and have a scratch on the left side which is really annoying. I heard the eg 2s are good for fog and dont scratch easy :dunno:


----------



## ToteTwoTechs (Sep 29, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Another vote for the EG2 - but check that they work with your helmet (if you are using one).
> And stay away from polarized.


sorry for double post but why are polarized bad?

Edit: k nvm i asked some of my buddies and they said you cant see shit if its cloudy/dark


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Look around before you buy, you can find EG2's for much cheaper if/when you settle on getting them.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ToteTwoTechs said:


> sorry for double post but why are polarized bad?
> 
> Edit: k nvm i asked some of my buddies and they said you cant see shit if its cloudy/dark


Also makes it hard to see ice.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Polarized is great when you're out on the water but becomes a liability on the snow. It can hide changes in snow conditions


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Personally I would rather spend my money on getting the best board and bindings I could afford and pick up a cheaper goggle like the VZ fubars.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*He already has unicorn semen wax and satyr horn bindings*



Jibfreak said:


> Personally I would rather spend my money on getting the best board and bindings I could afford and pick up a cheaper goggle like the VZ fubars.


??????????????????????????????


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're just starting to board you should give serious consideration to a helmet. Learning to board is not like skiing. You will slam the back of your head on the snow.


----------



## aiyabhai (Feb 18, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Personally I would rather spend my money on getting the best board and bindings I could afford and pick up a cheaper goggle like the VZ fubars.


A good point, but if you're just starting, you're probably less likely to notice board behavior and more likely to notice the difference between a good set of goggles and a bad one. I think its just as important to get a set of goggles that wont fog up every time you slam and will help you see bumps and changes in pitch/snow condition.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

aiyabhai said:


> A good point, but if you're just starting, you're probably less likely to notice board behavior and more likely to notice the difference between a good set of goggles and a bad one. I think its just as important to get a set of goggles that wont fog up every time you slam and will help you see bumps and changes in pitch/snow condition.


Honestly I just saw the OP mention the APX and the EG2's and to me it doesn't make sense to spend $100+ on a set of goggles when they will perform just as well as a good $50 pair. But that's me. I'm a guy that has tons of problems with goggles and I've come to accept that more expensive does not always equal better, and if he has the cash to spend then I would be more inclined to spend $50 on a pair of goggles and put that extra $50+ towards better gear.

So that aside, let me also recommend the VZ Fubars. I sweat a ridiculous amount when I ride and generally have tons of problems with goggles fogging. These and the Airblaster goggles have been awesome for me, and new lenses are only $15-25 vs $50+ for other goggles like the EG2's. You can find a pair of these for $35-40 on ebay and they are a solid goggle.


----------



## ToteTwoTechs (Sep 29, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Personally I would rather spend my money on getting the best board and bindings I could afford and pick up a cheaper goggle like the VZ fubars.


Theres no real point in buying the best board and bindings when im just starting, i wouldnt even appreciate them for what they are. Ill wait till i get better then upgrade board/bindings. However my old goggles/everything are just terrible atm from being beat up while skiing. 100$ isnt much for goggles i thought, i mean its better than some of my buddies who spend like 200-400. Thats waaaay too much for goggles imo but 100$ seems to get you some nice decent ones, idk you pay for what you get. Ill try out the vz in store when i get a chance and see how they fit


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Yea you guys are right, this whole board binding boot business is ridiculous. What I really need is some fucking huge goggles!


----------



## ToteTwoTechs (Sep 29, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> Yea you guys are right, this whole board binding boot business is ridiculous. What I really need is some fucking huge goggles!


tbh at this point you just seem mad/upset, sorry some of us have jobs that pay so we can buy nice things?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> Yea you guys are right, this whole board binding boot business is ridiculous. What I really need is some fucking huge goggles!


You are a fucktard.

The guy in this thread is asking about goggles. They are a necessary piece of gear. 

The only person talking about boards and bindings in this thread is you, and you are doing it with absolutely no point of your own, or demonstration of reading comprehension.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Na I'm just playing around man, but seriously what board are you planning on riding?

And snowklinger you can rim my ass if you'd like. The guy started a thread with the title "Starting snowboarding what goggles to get" which implies that he is just starting snowboarding and will likely need to get a board as well. I think my reading comprehension is just fine but I definitely appreciate your input. And I think my point is pretty clear: you don't have to spend $100+ on goggles to have something that works well. Maybe you need a little work on your comprehension.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> Na I'm just playing around man, but seriously what board are you planning on riding?


i was like wtf trolling much, i know the snowguns are going and all.....


On the point of the OP though, if you don't wear a helmet, then really all that matters is comfort and style choice.

The EG2's get endless praise and deserve it.

I thought the APX looked cool in the magazine but they look like shit IRL, IMO.


----------



## ToteTwoTechs (Sep 29, 2013)

Jibfreak said:


> *Na I'm just playing around man*, but seriously what board are you planning on riding?
> 
> And snowklinger you can rim my ass if you'd like. The guy started a thread with the title "Starting snowboarding what goggles to get" which implies that he is just starting snowboarding and will likely need to get a board as well. I think my reading comprehension is just fine but I definitely appreciate your input.


im sure. Anyway im getting a "2013 insert generic ride/k2 board for about 200-300 on sale" just something to learn on then graduate and move on to better boards



snowklinger said:


> i was like wtf trolling much, i know the snowguns are going and all.....
> 
> 
> On the point of the OP though, if you don't wear a helmet, then really all that matters is comfort and style choice.
> ...


Yea i thought the same about the apx plus im gonna be falling alot while i learn and i feel like they look so easy to break/scratch lol. Are the dragon dx any good? I heard oakley splices are good and are on sale but idk... I feel like every guy i met who wore oakleys was a total dbag/tool :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

And TBH the only piece of gear that matters when you are new is comfy boots. 

Board and bindings don't mean shit at beginner level.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

For beginning I would focus on a soft rocker board that isn't very catchy. I wouldn't even bother with goggles until you can ride at speed. If you are just learning your edges and techniques then you probably won't even wear goggles. Goggles help when your speed picks up and to protect your eyes from the burning cold wind.

Your most important gear in my opinion is comfortable boot, butt pads, knee pads and a helmet.

edit: Damn it. snowklinger beat me to it


----------



## ToteTwoTechs (Sep 29, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> For beginning I would focus on a soft rocker board that isn't very catchy. I wouldn't even bother with goggles until you can ride at speed. If you are just learning your edges and techniques then you probably won't even wear goggles. Goggles help when your speed picks up and to protect your eyes from the burning cold wind.
> 
> Your most important gear in my opinion is comfortable boot, butt pads, knee pads and a helmet.
> 
> edit: Damn it. snowklinger beat me to it


are butt pads needed or do you just wear them the first couple days?


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

ToteTwoTechs said:


> are butt pads needed or do you just wear them the first couple days?


I wear them everyday. Even though I fall considerably less than I did when I first started, every little impact makes your butt that much sore and the pads help with that. Don't think of it like being a baby with water wings learning to swim, pads help you stay on the slopes longer by mitigating the damage and allowing you to just get up and keep going. I slipped on a box and fell 4 ft straight onto the corner of the box below it with my ass...pads absorbed all of it. The better you get, the harder you're gonna wanna charge in and Rambo the boxes/rails/jump and a little protection never hurts.


----------



## ToteTwoTechs (Sep 29, 2013)

Dekker said:


> I wear them everyday. Even though I fall considerably less than I did when I first started, every little impact makes your butt that much sore and the pads help with that. Don't think of it like being a baby with water wings learning to swim, pads help you stay on the slopes longer by mitigating the damage and allowing you to just get up and keep going. I slipped on a box and fell 4 ft straight onto the corner of the box below it with my ass...pads absorbed all of it. The better you get, the harder you're gonna wanna charge in and Rambo the boxes/rails/jump and a little protection never hurts.


If i do get them, NO ONE WILL KNOW LOL. Its probably not even worth it encase my friends find out i got it and they rip on me all day (i would do the same haha)


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea I had that fear at first too. I thought it would be embarassing but I ended getting half of my friends to buy some too. We all are accomplished riders but having that protection makes learning new tricks and pushing yourself much more forgiving. 

But for learning it will really help. How about this, go your first day and catch a few heel edges and smash your ass and head on the snow or ice depending on conditions and you will not give a shit what your friends think. Try it and you'll see.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

Your friends will probably rag on you more when at the end of the day you are limping like you just got penetrated by a black man. The guy above me has solid advice, you won't give a crap what your friends think after a couple HARD slams when you catch your heel edge...and you will be catching your edges, it's the nature of learning to snowboard. 

I thought the same as you, pads are so uncool. So my first day I didn't wear any and basically after that one day I couldn't sit for 2.5 weeks. I spent all 8 hours at work/lunch standing up and I dreaded the drive to and from work. When I got back home and my Mom saw me walking the first thing she said was "Did you get raped?".


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

From goggles, to helmets, to boards and bindings, to butt pads, to rape..

I like where this thread is going. Subscribed.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> I wouldn't even bother with goggles until you can ride at speed.


What the fuck are you talking about? Stop giving advice.

Then the rest of the thread degenerates into buttpad discussion?

Accomplished riders? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

ToteTwoTechs said:


> Yea i thought the same about the apx plus im gonna be falling alot while i learn and i feel like they look so easy to break/scratch lol. Are the dragon dx any good?


Been using the DX for years and years, no issues with fogging as long as I don't tuck a facemask under the rim of the goggles. You can find them pretty cheap as well.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Back on topic I find that I need 1 nice pair of dark lense gogs(for sunny days), but if you have the chance to ride on a day when it is pounding snow, it helps to have more than one pair of lowlights. This is because regardless of lens switching capabilities of various brands, when the foam on your goggles gets wet and you are working hard (riding pow will make u sweat), you create a little micro swamp. Switching to new dry gogs is the only way to avoid taking them into the lodge or car and waiting for them to dry out. I have like 6 pairs of affordable lowlights I pick up when on sale. Stoked friends on dumping dark days too.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

I understand you said you have decided on choosing one of three options you mentioned but imho you should take this in consideration:

Oakley Crowbar® Snow available online at Oakley Vault 66$

downside is that lenses are not cheap (I rather buy new goggle than spend 40-60$ on new lens) but you should be able to get replacement clear or persimmon lens for dark conditions for around 40$ which would still get you to ~100$

And if you really want to spend more than 100$ on goggles you could go with these:

Oakley Shaun White Signature Series Airbrake™ Snow available online at Oakley Vault 138$ dark and bright lens included.

I have good experience with Oakleys, I have Wisdoms and Crowbars and I'm generally happy even if I sweat like a pig. They sometime fog a bit on a lift but as soon as I start moving they clear out immediately. 

BTW, I would strongly suggest you consider helmet. I didn't think I would need it and actually bought one only because the price was silly and I would be stupid not to get it. I was one lucky bastard... helmet payed off in first 30 minutes... caught an edge and went flying down the slope, hitting the back of my head hard. :dizzy:

If I haven't wore a helmet it would be lights out and my day would be finished, that's for sure... There is a chance it would drive me away from snowboarding as well... :dunno:

Expect to fall 1000 times, but by the end of day one you should be hooked for life :yahoo:


----------

